# Anybody here coverting/ed a VW pickup(caddy)



## metric (May 11, 2008)

My dad and I really want to convert a VW pickup within the next year or so. I've seen some prefab kits for the A1 rabbit which shares a chassis with the pickup so I assume there will be at least some parts available. Does this vehicle seem like a good donor? Is there anything I should know about it before I try and buy one. I like that is has a relatively low frontal are and the bed will make battery storage easier. Also I beleive the GVW is around 2000 lbs.
TIA


----------



## metric (May 11, 2008)

how about a bump


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

A guy here in town has one. His has something like 200,000 electric miles on it. He also has a rack of solar panels on top of it.


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Electro automotive (http://www.electroauto.com) sells a VW rabbit kit that includes everything but the batteries (motor, racks, adapter plate, etc). Obviously the caddy truck is a bit different but I bet the electro guys know what parts of the kit will fit the caddy and would sell you just the useful parts. You could then easily take about 1/2 the bed for more batteries (20 6V golf batteries would be a good quantity for the car) .

There is a converted VW caddy in seattle that I've seen a few times which looks pretty good. It has twenty 6V golf cart batteries in the bed. 

here are a couple examples from the austinev.org evalbum:

http://www.evalbum.com/490
http://www.evalbum.com/319


----------



## metric (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies...those trucks look pretty nice. I would think that you would want to locate some of the batteries up front instead of putting all of them in the back.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Definitely would want to, unless for some reason the balance of the vehicle is correct with all in the rear, which I doubt.

You should try to obtain as close to the original balance as possible, if not 50/50 when completed.


----------

